# Other > Fun and games >  Strictly 2019 - SPOILERS

## Suzi

OMG we don't have a strictly thread! 


Week 3: Movie week! 

Was fabulous! 
But I do think the right two are in the dance off and the right celeb left the show.

----------


## Paula

It was an amazing week! I know its always said but I really do think the standard is better than ever. Theres not even anyone I cant stand  :O: 

Yep, the dance-off was right - David looked furious mind you lol. Annekas dance-off was worse than the live show but she loved it so much, bless her

And Craig, with the teeth  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Anneka was worse! I'm not a huge fan of David, but love Dev!

Who're your favourites?

----------


## Paula

I dont have one yet, which is a surprise. I am in awe of Will

----------


## Suzi

Isn't he just fab? He seems like such a nice guy!

----------


## Paula

I really struggled to narrow down who to vote for tonight, it was all incredible! And I sobbed at Saffrons

Edit - Im all discombobulated. Forgot to say, I think Kelvin made me pregnant  :(blush):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  It was an incredible show! OMG those dresses too! I adored Anton's face as they got a 9! 
A brilliant, brilliant night! I thoroughly enjoyed it!

----------


## Paula

I loved it tonight - really struggled to choose who I was voting for  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OOO who did you vote for?

----------


## Paula

Saffron, Alex, Viscountess Emma  :):

----------


## Suzi

We voted for Alex, Will, Karim
Haz voted for: Michelle, Chris, Catherine

----------


## Paula

I wasnt as impressed with this weeks compared to previous Halloweens. I do think Craig was really harsh but agreed with him that I didnt enjoy some of the dances. I dont know if its because the standard has been high this year generally so it felt like a bit of a drop overall? Still, I thought Saffron and Michelle were incredible and Alex did amazingly well in the circumstances

----------


## Suzi

See you and I see different things as I'm not a saffron fan at all! LOL Loved Alex and Kevin - I think she did amazingly considering. 
I agree though, I was a bit annoyed with some of the comments like Karim's - his dance perfectly fitted Stranger things, and although it wasn't a standard Paso it had some amazing elements!

----------


## Suzi

I think tonight's decision was wrong! How can Shirley really see Mike and Katya to be better than Catherine and Johannas? We were in tears as he started crying and thanking her for accepting him for who he is! 
There's been a couple of odd decisions on the dance off if you ask me!

----------


## Paula

Definitely. I love Mike but Catherines by far the better dancer.....

----------


## Suzi

I wonder what she saw that we obviously didn't?

----------


## Paula

I dont know, but itd be interesting to note what percentage of dance offs included a cha cha

----------


## Suzi

Yup.... Just seems some odd choices as to who leaves. I don't think Dev should have gone and definitely think last night's decision was totally wrong!

----------


## Paula

Catherine was dancing, bless his heart but Mike was walking the steps!

----------


## Suzi

Exactly!

----------


## Paula

Do you watch it takes two? Johannes broke my heart  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

I didn't, it's on my plan for catch up. 
I have to confess to adoring Johannas and Haz wants him as her best friend! 
Did you see the opening dance the week before last? He was sensational!

----------


## Paula

He really was !

----------


## Suzi

He's just so lovely and perfect for a girls best friend..

----------


## Paula

I love Karim and Amy but I wish he wouldnt keep doing the heart thing with his hands. Hes a grown man!

----------


## Suzi

Lol, they all seem to be doing it this year! It's just odd!

----------


## Paula

I know youre not a fan, Suzi, but Saffron was beautiful tonight. I also adore Alex  :):

----------


## Suzi

Love Alex... However have to admit to being blown away by how amazing Karen is looking atm  :):

----------


## Paula

Isnt she just  :):

----------


## Suzi

She's classy and very sexy  :O:

----------


## Suzi

OMG OMG OMG Did you see the results show tonight???????

----------


## Paula

I know! The pro dance was amazing! Michelle in the dance off? And Amy and Johannes dance to Luke Evans! A-maz-ing!

----------


## Suzi

The pro dance made me cry, then with Amy and Johannes' dance to a song that always makes me emotional - especially when being sung so well by Luke Evans! 

Michelle in the dance off was just bonkers!

----------

Paula (10-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Wow! Shirley really didnt like that dance! Im a bit sad .....

----------


## Suzi

I know!

----------


## Paula

Im going to miss Strictly but actually I think Im going to miss it takes two more!

Dont know if you watch it, or have seen tonights, but Kelvins wife made me weep  :):

----------


## Suzi

I've not seen most of it, but I've caught bits of it and thought it's been brilliant - the best series yet I think. 

I can't believe it's the final tomorrow!

----------


## Paula

I know, and I still dont know who Im voting for!

----------


## Suzi

It's a tough one to call. I love that Anton has had a partner he can actually dance with and has made it to the finals! I love watching Karim and he genuinely wants this and works so hard. Kelvin is brilliant, but he's been brilliant since he started. I think Emma has had the biggest journey dance wise, Karim emotionally and Kelvin just doesn't show me much personality. 
I also think that if Oti wins now Motsi is a judge I think people will call a fix!

I think I want Karim or Emma!

----------


## Paula

Lol true. Ive been rooting for Karim for the last few weeks but seeing Kelvins wife last night almost swayed me  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Lol, definitely Karim - did you see that show dance? OMG so emotional...

----------


## Paula

Wow! That was so incredible!

----------


## Suzi

I knew that Kelvin would win, but for me the winner was Karim emotionally...

----------


## Paula

Absolutely agree. Im betting his career is going to soar after this

----------


## Suzi

I hope so, he genuinely seemed to really care and be a totally lovely guy!

----------

